# Where to find Capacitors



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im to do a total recap on a few amps and Im having a hell of a time finding the rail caps that I need.

Factory specs of the cap: 
6800uF 63v snap-in leads
35mm max height
105c

So far I've searched Digikey, Octopart, and Mouser with no luck. I've tried alternate values, but most have way too low capacitance or have 85c temperature ratings. Anyone know where I can find these caps?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe pridemorecorp could source them - 6800uf 63v 105C 30x50 Snap In Electrolytic Capacitor x5 - eBay (item 220414025046 end time Sep-05-10 06:59:09 PDT)


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Im to do a total recap on a few amps and Im having a hell of a time finding the rail caps that I need.
> 
> Factory specs of the cap:
> 6800uF 63v snap-in leads
> ...


PANASONIC|ECOS1JA682EA|CAPACITOR ALUM ELEC, 6800µF, 63VDC | Newark.com


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Get from newark will be better.... Fleabay I don't have the confident.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oliver said:


> Maybe pridemorecorp could source them -





kyheng said:


> Get from newark will be better.... Fleabay I don't have the confident.


Yeah im not too confident in fleabay caps. The ones from Newark are perfect




nsaspook said:


> PANASONIC|ECOS1JA682EA|CAPACITOR ALUM ELEC, 6800µF, 63VDC | Newark.com


Thanks, I've been looking for these for months!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pricing too !

Qty Price Promo Price
1 - 9 $8.03 $6.82
10 - 24 $7.35 $5.77
25 - 49 $7.05 $5.77
50 - 99 $6.41 $5.77
100 - 249 $5.59 $5.59


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ the one in your link is physically too tall for my amp  35mm is the tallest that I can go. Thanks tho


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Im to do a total recap on a few amps and Im having a hell of a time finding the rail caps that I need.
> 
> Factory specs of the cap:
> 6800uF 63v snap-in leads
> ...


circa40,
go to Mouser Electronics, they have Cornell Dubilier caps 6800ufd, 63v, 35mm, part no. 598-slp682m063h7ps, they are $5.14 ea. or 598-slp682m063h3p3, they are $3.51 ea.

tanks, ace956


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Ace, I placed the order for the Panasonics, but i'll try to cancel it. Good find!


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Thanks Ace, I placed the order for the Panasonics, but i'll try to cancel it. Good find!


circa40,
Sorry i gave you the wrong part # it should be: 598-SLP682M063H7P3.

ace956


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> circa40,
> Sorry i gave you the wrong part # it should be: 598-SLP682M063H7P3.
> 
> ace956


NP, that cap is actually 40mm tall. 

I did find this: 381LQ682M063K032 Cornell Dubilier Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In

Looks like a winner!


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Im to do a total recap on a few amps and Im having a hell of a time finding the rail caps that I need.
> 
> Factory specs of the cap:
> 6800uF 63v snap-in leads
> ...


circa40,
Go to this sight: http://www.cde.com/catalogs/SLP.pdf, this is 35mm, 105 deg.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

A little update on this....it looks like newark ignored my email to cancel that order and shipped the caps. Oh well, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nobody at PG forums could help you find them Vin?...hmm....what amp are you fixing? just curious


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone here expirirence with heatsinks for caps? If one is to be so worry about reaching 105c, wouldnt it help a lot if you put a heatsink on it? Ofcourse aslong as there is space for it.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it looks like the caps that Newark sent me were incorrect (40mm tall). I'll look into the caps that Ace956 suggested. 

Damn, I should have thought twice before trashing those OEM rail caps

Jax, im not fan of the folks at PP. The amp in question is an MS1000ta. 

TrickyRicky, they do make small ones, I have a few that are about 6-7mm in which I stumbled upon at my electronics shop but I have yet to see anything larger (I havent really searched yet).


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> circa40,
> Go to this sight: http://www.cde.com/catalogs/SLP.pdf, this is 35mm, 105 deg.


SLP682M063H7P3 is 40mm tall


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

TrickyRicky said:


> Has anyone here expirirence with heatsinks for caps? If one is to be so worry about reaching 105c, wouldnt it help a lot if you put a heatsink on it? Ofcourse aslong as there is space for it.


Caps don't generate heat, so heatsinks on them would be worthless. The temperature ratings are about ambient temps. If you want to reduce the temperatures that the caps will be exposed to, improve your amplifier heatsinking/cooling or the environment that it's in.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anywhere else to look? I might have to step down to 85* caps


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

CIRCA40,
go to this website these are 105*, 6800uf, 63v.

SLP682M063H7P3 Cornell Dubilier Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In

if you still habve a problem with this let me know.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> CIRCA40,
> go to this website these are 105*, 6800uf, 63v.
> 
> SLP682M063H7P3 Cornell Dubilier Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In
> ...




That one is 40mm tall, my amp can't fit anything taller then 35mm


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40,
try this one. 
381LQ682M063K032 Cornell Dubilier Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> circa40,
> try this one.
> 381LQ682M063K032 Cornell Dubilier Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In


Yeah I saw that one, the only problem is that its a non-stocked item and I'lll have to buy at least 125pcs


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Yeah I saw that one, the only problem is that its a non-stocked item and I'lll have to buy at least 125pcs


circa40,
try newark electronics: Your Search Results | Newark.com


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

arca40,
how many do you need?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> circa40,
> try newark electronics: Your Search Results | Newark.com


It looks like the Cornell Dubilier is a non-stocked item as well...200pcs this time 



ace956 said:


> arca40,
> how many do you need?


8pcs


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40,
this is a list of cornell dubilier distributors.
Cornell Dubilier Electronics Distributors

you want cap model: 381LQ682M063K032


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40, 
well how's this, all of the soundstrewam amps i designed used 85* C capacitors. The thermostat to shut down the amp was 95* and that was on the heat sink right next to the output transistors. the capacitors and other components never got hotter than about 70* C. LOOK AND SEE HOW CLOSE THE CAPS ARE TO THE OUTPUT TRANSISTORS OR IF THERE IS A THERMOSTAT HOW FAR IS IT FROM THE CAPS.the thermostat should be under the pcboard and the caps should be on top of the board. if there not that close i would suggest you use 85*C caps.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

It may be benificial to mention the original part and part number .Another option you more than likely have thought of already is using a 5600uf 63v 105 deg. 35 by 35mm part. with good ripple specs. With 22,400uf already on tap with the 5,600uf parts vs. 27,200uf is very marginal.


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

circa40,
the ripple current on that capacitor is rated at 120Hz, with a switching power supply your probably looking at 1000,000Hz on the primary and 50,000Hz on the secondary. I suggest you use the 85*C PART.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

ace956 said:


> circa40,
> well how's this, all of the soundstrewam amps i designed used 85* C capacitors. The thermostat to shut down the amp was 95* and that was on the heat sink right next to the output transistors. the capacitors and other components never got hotter than about 70* C. LOOK AND SEE HOW CLOSE THE CAPS ARE TO THE OUTPUT TRANSISTORS OR IF THERE IS A THERMOSTAT HOW FAR IS IT FROM THE CAPS.the thermostat should be under the pcboard and the caps should be on top of the board. if there not that close i would suggest you use 85*C caps.


The output transistors and thermal sensor are on this amp is on the opposite side of rail caps. 



ace956 said:


> circa40,
> the ripple current on that capacitor is rated at 120Hz, with a switching power supply your probably looking at 1000,000Hz on the primary and 50,000Hz on the secondary. I suggest you use the 85*C PART.


Yeah, I think I'll just get the 85* caps. Thank you so much for the advice


----------

